# a bike so rare, there isn't a history of it being made.   75 Midget Grey Ghost



## piercer_99 (Dec 30, 2022)

from the marketplace on the book of faces.

To me this looks like a home made franken bike, from my understanding they stopped building krates in 73.


Anyway, for your enjoyment...






						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com
				





"RARE" Schwinn Midget​$650  · In stock
Listed in Jefferson, TX


Condition
Used - Good
Extremely Rare Excellent Original Condition Serial number Dates "1975" Beautiful Piece of History Delivery Available "Extra" Pick up @"The Old Vault" Jefferson, Texas


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 30, 2022)

Could this possibly be real, the rivets holding the seat tag on look funny.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Could this possibly be real, the rivets holding the seat tag on look funny.



it's a real bike, however not a real krate.

the frame looks like a rattle can job.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Could this possibly be real, the rivets holding the seat tag on look funny.



No this is a fantasy build


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> from the marketplace on the book of faces.
> 
> To me this looks like a home made franken bike, from my understanding they stopped building krates in 73.
> 
> ...





HEMI426 said:


> Could this possibly be real, the rivets holding the seat tag on look funny.



That is not a Schwinn spring fork the yoke is wrong, someone made this bike not original


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2022)

Vinyl stickers and pop rivets.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Dec 31, 2022)

That thing is cute!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 31, 2022)

Did Schwinn ever have anything else called MIDGET?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 31, 2022)

Its been for sale for a while. Definetly a cool build.


----------



## Robert Troub (Dec 31, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Could this possibly be real, the rivets holding the seat tag on look funny.



Not real, a custom build.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 31, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Did Schwinn ever have anything else called MIDGET?



67-72







here is one that sold on the cabe









						Cute little late 60's Midget Schwinn Stingray, restored. Nov 1969 | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Partially restored, LE Serial #  1969 Nov. new paint for sure, Midget 16" wheel deluxe Stingray.  Super cool little bike, even has original Schwinn white wall slick and Superior front tire. Seat looks NOS, not shown, excellent or what appear to be NOS waffle block Schwinn smaller size pedals...




					thecabe.com


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2022)

I would say fake.The seat tag isnt even on straight


----------



## nick tures (Dec 31, 2022)

restored midget, and went custom, redone seat repop springer


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2023)

nick tures said:


> restored midget, and went custom, redone seat repop springer



how do you explain the 1975 stamping on the head tube?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2023)

It looks to me like a cheap aftermarket 20 inch springer. Not an original bike


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2023)

piercer_99 said:


> how do you explain the 1975 stamping on the head tube?



Mini scrambler was offered in Silver Mist even. Would just need to paint chain guard and add dollars and more dollars in parts.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 1, 2023)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Mini scrambler was offered in Silver Mist even. Would just need to paint chain guard and add dollars and more dollars in parts.
> View attachment 1761104
> 
> View attachment 1761105



wouldn't be a Midget, that name was discontinued in 1972.


----------



## Dra (Jan 2, 2023)

Cool bike!! The kids would go crazy to cruise on it. Listing it rare? I’d list it with sales docs pictures etc for collectors sales. It’s priced right for fun gift for leaving it for junior


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 5, 2023)

Nope should have a 12" front wheel like mine ..


----------

